# Underclocking on purpose



## MeltdownPrelude (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it possible to underclock a laptop to get maximum battery life? my laptop (few years old) has a full Pentium 4 2.8 GHZ CPU (not "mobile" edition or anything like that) 

can i clock it down to like 1ghz for when im doing nothing more but wireless web browsing? surely 1ghz is plenty to just run Firefox, so why use 1.8ghz worth of power more then i need.

I checked my bios but theres no cpu modifiers in there so i cant do it that way,i was wondering if anyone knew about any 3rd party software that could do the trick. 

(im at work rite now and have no access to google, bastards block it but i did try searching last night and came up inconclusive)

its an old Sony Vaio FRv37 if it matters. It serves its purposes just fine so i have no need to replace it.... other then the battery life being a bit less then ide like.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Many laptops already do this. They have powersave options that kick in only when your doing low load tasks like web browsing. 
But you can try somethings like.
Lower the brightness on your screen.
Enable a screen Saver
Hibernate instead of shutdown (So the battery isn't wasted on booting the laptop up)
Keep the laptop cool. (keeping it cool makes the fans have to spin up for a shorter time)
Replace the battery with a compatible Lithium Ion battery.


----------



## vIrUs_32 (May 14, 2008)

naw man you can't overclock/underclock laptops. they come stock like that and locked. sorry. but .8ghz shudn't use that much more battery, if that at all.


----------

